# How do I get a Danish prescription from Stork Klinik fulfilled in the UK



## Chachi17 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey all

We had a failed attempt at IVF in December.  We had our treatment at the Stork Klinik in Copenhagen which was so so but we have two frosties waiting for us and so we want to give it a go again next month.  The clinic have sent me my prescription but I have no idea how to get it fulfilled in the UK - any ideas?! I got my last prescription fulfilled when I was in Copenhagen and brought it all back with me so i have no idea how I would get it translated and prescribed here.

Any help greatly received guys!!



xxxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Good luck with your frosties   Re your prescriptions,can you get your clinic to write it up in English? If you can then you should just be able to get it dispensed as a private prescription by a chemist. Depending what it's for some are cheaper than others so maybe worth some research. I used boots chemist for a couple of things and Reena pharmacy in crouch end in London for others. Reena will post out to you so you don't need to live in London but they will need to have an email at the least of the prescription.

Grey x


----------



## Chachi17 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great thanks Grey, I'll get back to them today and ask them to translate it.  Fingers crossed this time it works! 

Good luck to you and yours  

Chachi xxxxx


----------

